# Little sewing machines



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Any one have a smaller machine? The only thing that comes to mind is a Janome Jem. I was thinking of something more portable than my Viking Lily

What all is out there for smaller scale sewing machines?

Caren


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a Janome Sew Mini (5 lbs) 1/2 sized
I have the Janome Jem II - (11 lbs or so) 3/4 sized
I have the Janome Platinum 760 (12 lbs or so) 3/4 sized

Those are the little machines.


The Sew Mini - is good enough for Making not to complicated quilt blocks; maybe doll clothes and simple things. (Usually on sale for about $49)

The Jem II is a manual, usually $199 - has a limited number of stitches, but enough for quilting and clothes making. Has changeable feet. And the feed dogs can drop for quilting.

The Platinum 760 is computer with lots of stitches, etc.

www.janome.com
Check them out.

I bought the Mini cause I was interested

The other two, are for carrying to schools and quilting classes and the such.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Also Hancock has a 3125 which is similar to a small kenmore that is made (I think) by Janome.

The Xscape by Babylock is about like the 760 a 3/4 size machine.
There is a white 750C that is the copy of the Babylock Xscape 

Those are the ones I know..


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

My dream "little machine"--








A Singer 221, AKA, Featherweight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Erin - you're a smarty-pants posting that beautiful machine. :rock:

Carin - what she posted is one of the most wanted light weight machines.

You can take a look at this page
http://www.deskdave.com/Cornucopia.htm

and while they are not in original condition, they are beautiful... One day...
I might have one.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have Janome Gem....I used it to take to sewing classes I was teaching for teens. It was great for them. If you want to do much more than zig zag - go with a larger machine. I have found my Gem to not be that dependable with much more than simple stitching.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Erin - you're a smarty-pants posting that beautiful machine. :rock:
> 
> Carin - what she posted is one of the most wanted light weight machines.
> 
> ...


The Featherweight Factory!
I was trying to find that site, Angie, but settled for a pic of an original instead. 

BTW, if you watch, you can _easily_ get a FW in great shape for less than $200 on eBay.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

My personal "take along" machine is a Kenmore 158.1050. There is an entire series of these compact Kenmores ranging for the know as the 1030, 1035, 1040, 1050 and a slightly larger 1060. They are all metal inards and have a metal casing. The only down side is that they have several locations on the machine that often suffer from gtalvanic corrosion (aka dissimilar metal corrosion). One spot is in the feed dog drop assembly and the other is in the intermediate pulley between the hand wheel and the motor (dual belt system). So, be prepared to take these things apart, clean & re-lube. They can be buggers too!

I also really like the Singer 301 as a lightweight, dependable portable.

If you are considering a purchase via eBay, you might want to read this buying guide beforehand.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ooooh Erin, she's a beauty!


----------

